# 3 month old and mei tai?



## Emelee (Feb 10, 2011)

I just recently purchased a babyhawk mei tai and I was curious if it's ok to wear my 3 month old DD with her legs out instead of the newborn froggy position. I tried the newborn position and she hated it and kept trying to straighten her legs and launch herself (she's never liked her legs tucked up EVER). Also, is it alright to wear her on my back at this age? I don't want to hurt her especially since I want to wear her while I clean and go for walks which could be up to several hours at a time. Last question, is it possible to nurse while wearing the mei tai? I never got the hang of it while she was in a hand made wrap so I was just curious. Thanks!


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes you can wear her legs out - if the base of the mei tai is a bit wide for her, just cinch it in with a hair elastic or a shoelace. The fabric should run all the way up to her knees, and then her little legs should dangle down with her knees bent, butt even with or lower than her knees.

Yes it's safe to put her on your back, if you comfortable with it. Try to get her as high as possible. You may end up with the waist straps tied more around your ribcage, but that's okay. Make sure she is not slouched down in the body of the MT, that she has a nice airway. there are lots of youtube videos - try 'infant mei tai back carry'

Yes you can nurse in the MT on the front. You may have to loosen the straps a bit top get your little one's mouth level with your boob. You can either do it with her in the regular MT position, or you can kind of move her legs both to one side for something closer to cradle hold, although that wouldn't really be hands-free.

Good luck! We love our MT from 3 wks until 2 yrs old! They are wonderful carriers.


----------



## Emelee (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks so much MamaKickyPants! DH wore DD on his back yesterday while we were packing up boxes and she fell right asleep. I think it's a success and he said he barely felt any weight with her up high. Now I just have to learn to get her on my back by myself


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

Glad it worked out for you! I love baby on the back - it's so free-ing. When I was learning to put DS on my back I practiced on.over the bed, and at first I had DH as a spotter. Check out those videos for different techniques to get her up there.


----------

